# براءة الإختراع؟



## مهندس أول (22 مايو 2007)

ترى لماذا لانسمع بمخترعين عرب إلا نادراً؟
هل العيب فينا أم هنالك مشكلة أخرى؟
ترى هل السبب هو عدم تشجيع الإختراعات أم مضايقة أشخاص آخرين؟
بحكم خبرتي في اختراعات طلاب الجامعات ومشاريع تخرجههم فإنني أجد الكثير من مشاريع الطلاب تسرق من قبل أستاذه أو تنسب إلى شخص آخر.
ترى لماذا؟
لماذا تحدث عندنا مثل هذه الأشياء ونحن من أنزل الله فيهم كتابه وسنة نبيه؟
لماذا لاتحدث مثل هذه الأشياء عند الغرب.
أحد أساتذتي بالجامعة قال لنا : لاتتعبوا أنفسكم في الإختراع يا أيها العرب لأنه سوف يسرق منكم!
لماذا برأيكم يحدث كل هذا؟لماذا؟


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 مايو 2007)

لان نحن العرب ننطق بكلمه الله ونحن بعيدين كل البعد عن اسمي كلمه في الوجود ..... دايما نقحم الدين في كل شئ في الصح في الغلط في كل شئ ؟ رغم ان الدن سلاح ساء في كل مكان نتسلح به من داخلنا ؟ 
ام العرب لا يقحمون الدين في كل شئ ولكن يتصرفون بنهج الدين الذي تعلموا وعرفوه لهم ضمير لهم مبدا يتظرفون من خلاله ؟ لذلك تجد بلادهم في تقدم واذدهار وفير ؟
في بعض الاحيان احس في نفسي ان الله راشي عليهم وغاضب علينا نحن العرب لكل جرم وذمب نفعله تحت رايه الدين؟؟؟؟
شكراااااا


----------



## بنت المعلمM (27 مايو 2007)

*الى الاخ مهندس الاول *

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة *

*ارسلت لك رسالة على الخاص لكن مشاركاتي لم تتجاوز 30 مشاركة لذلك لم استطع مراسلتك*

*عندي مواضيع في الاختراعات مهمة بالنسبة لي :68: .......... انا بإنتظارك *​


----------



## احمد عصام (28 مايو 2007)

لدي اختراع مفيد للبشرية من يرغب في التعرف علية فقط المراسلة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 مايو 2007)

اخي المهندس احمد عصام ما هو اخترعك الذي يفيد اليشريه 
انا ارغب التعرف به وفي لهفه كبيره لكي اتعرف اليه وانظر له ولكن كيف سوف اتعرف عليه 
شكرا انا في انتظارك


----------



## مهندس أول (28 مايو 2007)

لم يصلني شيئ


----------



## مهندس أول (28 مايو 2007)

بنت المعلمM قال:


> *الى الاخ مهندس الاول *
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة *
> 
> ...



لم يصلني شيئ


----------



## بنت المعلمM (29 مايو 2007)

مهندس أول قال:


> لم يصلني شيئ


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*ياأخ مهندس أول فعلا أنا ماأرسلت شئ لان عدد مشاركاتي قليل لايمكن مراسلتك *​ 
*إلا إذا تجاوز عدد مشاركاتي 30 مشاركة *​ 
*المهم إذا أمكن لو ترسلي إ ي م ي ل ك الخاص عشان عندي كذا إختراع ماني عارفة الادوات من وين اجيبها*​ 
*واخاف يتعرض للسرقة وابي استفسر منك في أشياء معينة واكون شاكرة ومقدرة لك تعاونك *​ 
*واتمنى لك وللجميع كل التوفيق والنجاح*​


----------



## محمد مجاهد محمد (1 يونيو 2007)

والله لو علي الاختراع فلو نظرت الي كل المعامل وكل الكليات واماكن الاختراعات لوجد بكل منها عدد كبير من العرب ولكن كل هذا طبعا في الغرب


----------



## كاظم عسكر (1 يونيو 2007)

سلام وتحية الى الجميع---------- واخص الاخ ريمون عدلى----------انشاء الله تكون بخير
اخي المهندس احمد عصام نحن نسر جدا عندما نجد احد زملائنا يخرج بفكرة تخدم البشرية وهذه نعمة من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى----ندعو لك بالتوفيق واي مساعدة او استشارة نحن في خدمتك حيث ان اخوك م/ كاظم وبفضل الله احمل عدة براءات اختراع مسجله والفضل لله رب العالمين اولا واخيرا----- تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مهندس أول (7 يونيو 2007)

أفضل المهندسين هو من لايترك في عقله جانباً إلا وقد استخدمه مجال الابتكارات كبير


----------



## بنت المعلمM (7 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا اخ مهندس اول لا يسمح لي بفتح الرسائل الا بتجاوز 30 مشاركة اش التعجيز هذا 

عندي اكثر من 3 اختراعات مهمة جدا ودي اناقشها مادمت انك خبير ماشاء الله قلت بأسألك 

لكن للاسف لا أستطيع فتح الرسائل والإرسال الا بتجاوز الردود فوق ال 30 الله يعين بس

تحياتي لك


----------



## كاظم عسكر (7 يونيو 2007)

تحية اكبار واجلال لك بنت المعلم المحترمة
انا بالخدمة والله------------------------ ولاكن لاادري كيف فتلك شروط الموقع وليس بيدي شيء
انا ادعوك للاطلاع على----
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=56401


----------



## بنت المعلمM (8 يونيو 2007)

كاظم عسكر قال:


> تحية اكبار واجلال لك بنت المعلم المحترمة
> انا بالخدمة والله------------------------ ولاكن لاادري كيف فتلك شروط الموقع وليس بيدي شيء
> انا ادعوك للاطلاع على----
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=56401


 

*جزاك الله الف خير وجعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك ياكاظم عسكر*

*هذه هي الشهامة الله ينور عليك *

*وانا بإنتظارك وشكرا لك .........!*


----------



## مهندس أول (22 يونيو 2007)

بنت المعلمm قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يا اخ مهندس اول لا يسمح لي بفتح الرسائل الا بتجاوز 30 مشاركة اش التعجيز هذا
> 
> ...



أسف على التأخر على أي حال لقد تجاوزت مشاركاتك 30 أنا بانتظارك


----------



## مهندس بغداد (22 يونيو 2007)

اذهب الى اميركا والدول الغربية لترى هناك المخترعون العرب


----------



## بنت المعلمM (23 يونيو 2007)

مهندس أول قال:


> أسف على التأخر على أي حال لقد تجاوزت مشاركاتك 30 أنا بانتظارك


​ 

والله شاكرة لك إهتمامك يا مهندس أول عساك على القوة

واكيد احتاج مستلزمات مهمة في إختراعاتي المنتظرة لان فيها أشياء

ماني عارفة كيف احصل عليها وأشياء كثيرة

وايضا اشكر الاخ كاظم عسكر بوقفته الطيبة وربي يعطيكم الف عافية

أختكم بنت المعلمM​


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل شخص يطمح ان يتجه نحو الافضل، والامكانيات المتاحة في الدول التي تنشا منها الاختراعات 
بجهود عربية انما هي استقطاب للعقل العربي، فحين تتوفر لك ولعائلتك ظروف مناسبة فلن تبقى مكانك ولن تفكر بكلمة سفر بل هجرة، وانظر الى مواضيع هجرة العقول العربية وكم تثير جدلا في مجتمعاتها الاصلية، وليس كل عقل مهاجر يستطيع ايضا ان يظهر ما لديه من اختراعات فهناك الكثير الكثير من سرقة البحوث والاختراعات التي يبدأوها عقل عربي وتختتم ببراءة اختراع لغير عربي، وبصراحة انا اصبحت ايضا افكر في الهجرة ليس هربا من شي ولكن بحمد الله هناك علم وثقافة لدي لا اتفاخر بها ولكن لاتجد من يسندك ويدعمك.

اللهم وفقنا اجمعين لما فيه صلاح مجتمعاتنا.


----------



## مهندس أول (11 أكتوبر 2009)

اختراع الجديد والنهوض بالأمة الإسلامية هو حلم يراود الجميع فأتنمنى أن أنجح في اختراع شيىء جديد يفيد الإسلام والمسلمين بإذن الله
دعواتكم.


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا
عندي فكرة لاستغلال البحار في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية واقوم حاليا بعمل نموذج مصغر للفكرة وارجو من الله التوفيق 
ولكني اخشى ان يكون احدا قد سبقني للفكرة فكيف لي ان اعرف ذالك
اخوكم / ابن فلسطين / عبد الناصر​


----------



## مهندس أول (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن تعرف اذا كان أحد سبقك ولا لا عن طريق الإنترنت
اسأل السؤال المرمز التالي سواء في الإنترنت أو الجامعة أو لأي من الدكاترة والمهندسين
السؤال هو:
ماهي(أو هل توجد) طرق انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية باستعمال البحار أو مياه البحر؟


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحباااااااااااا بكم 
مشكور اخي (مهندس اول) على الموضوع الجميل 
انا طالبه جامعيه احب ان اصنع اجهزه ولكن ليست اختراعات 

فصنعت ذات يوم مكنسه صغيره اخذتها لاستاذي واشغلتها امامه ظل يبتسم ويقول( اشتري لك واحده ؟؟)
قالها باستهزاز
المهم انه ملكيت تشجيع من استاذي لكن صديقاتي شجعوني والان اريد اكبر واجعلها كهربايئه 
وسااخذها له مره ثانيه ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحيااااااااتي


----------



## أحزان الحب (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوي في الله أنت سألت أسئلة راح أجاوبك بإقتراح بسيط وهي:
إذهب وأسال الرؤساء والوزراء العرب السارقين _إلا قليلا_ منهم الذين غرتهم المال عن دينهم وقيامتهم ودولتهم وشعبهم يضنون أن المال الذي يأخذونه سوف يعيشون بها إلى أبد الأبدين والله أنا أحلف بالله يا جماعة إن المال الذي يأخذونه أو الأصح ( الذي يسرقونه ) سوف يصرفونه على الدكاترة والدواء والله المستعان اللهم إحفضنا من هؤلاء
شكرا لك أخوي على الموضوع المهم جدا _والصامت عنه كل العرب_


----------



## مهندس أول (28 نوفمبر 2009)

أختي بنت الكهروميكانيك
دعيني أوضح لك أمراً
اذا كنت تعرفين مندل عالم النبات المشهور وقصته المعروفة فخذيها عبرة ان لم تكوني تعرفينها اسأليني عنها وسأخبرك بكل تأكيد
أولاً الإنسان في بداية حياته لن يستطيع اختراع شيئ هكذا فجأة
لابد له من محاولة محاكاة ما هو موجود أولاً والإستفادة منه ومن ثم القيام بإختراعك الخاص.
لا تسمحي لأحد بأن يشمت أو يستهزأ بك فهذا والله شيئ يدفعنا للوراء!
قومي بما تستطيعين حتى لو كان صنع شوكة
المهم أن تحاولي تطوير نفسك مع الأيام ولا تيأسي حتى تصلي لإختراعك الخاص.
في أواخر الثمانينات, كان هنالك شخص مسؤول عن استقبال الإختراعات في أمريكا فمل من تشابهها فذهب متذمراً وقال لا داعي لإستقبال الإختراعات بعد الآن فإن كل ما يمكن أن يخترع قد إخترع!
هذا في الثمانينات لكن انظري ماذا حصل بعدها من اختراعات وتطورات!
حاولي جهدك ولا تكترثي للمستهزئين فدرب النجاح طريق صعبة طويلة
لا تكوني كمسافر ينظر للوراء فإستمرار فحينها لن تصلي أبداً.
والله الموفق.


----------



## مهندس أول (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يهدينا وجميع المسلمين بإذن الله


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووور اخي مهندس اول على ردك 
اعجبني كثيراا واعطاني حافز كبير مشكوور مره ثانيه الله يوفق الجميع 

تحياتي لك


----------



## مهندس أول (29 نوفمبر 2009)

لا شكر على الواجب
أتمنى من الجميع بأن يفكروا بجدية في البدأ بإختراعهم الخاص


----------



## قيصر الظلال (1 ديسمبر 2009)

عندي حالياً مشروع طيار آلي خاص بإذن الله راح أنجزه قريباً
دعواتكم!


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع


----------



## مهندس أول (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينصرنا بإذنه وقدرته


----------



## د.محبس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

www.uspto.org


----------



## مهندس أول (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً لك د.محبس على المعلومة القيمة.


----------



## مهندسة مدنية (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاجابة عن كل الأسئلة هي في نظري أن السبب مادي فالاختراعات تحتاج الى الدعم المادي والتشجيع المعنوي و الايمان بقدرات المخترع و هذا ما لا نجده في الواقع للأسف.
كل من عنده طموح لا ييأس فكل المخترعين قُوبلوا بالاستهزاء و لكنهم لم ييأسوا و فشلوا و لم يستسلموا أبدا ..
موفقين باذن الله ​


----------



## abdelhamid68 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
ربما أخي الفاضل الدعم هو السبب الرئيسي في عدم بروز 
طاقات جديدة في مجال الإختراع لأن الدعم له إيجابيات من شأنها أن تحفز الفرد على 
الإبداع في الشيء والتعمق فيه محاولة منه في الوصول لأشياء جديدة


----------



## abdelhamid68 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقكم الله
♣


----------



## said said (12 يناير 2010)

حسب رايي المخترعون العرب كثيرون و لكن اما تنقصهم المعلومات في كيفيه توثيق براءه الاختراع او تتم سرقه اختراعهم من طرف المسرؤولين( اساتذه الجامعات او في الوزارات او حتى المديريات المكلفه ببراءات الاختراع) ثم يبيعونها لاطراف اخرى في الخارج و المشكل الثاني هو نقص الممولين لهذه الاختراعات في البلدان العربيه هذا لكون الممول العربي لا يثق في المخترع العربي وهذا راجع لنقص الثقه في النفس من طرف العرب لانهم عتدون انه كل ما ياتي من الغرب احسن من الوطني ابتداءا من الماده الصغيره الى العالم الكبير و شكرا


----------



## مهندس أول (18 يناير 2010)

عباس بن فرناس لم يكن له ممول
مندل في بدايته لم يكن له ممول
أثبت أنك جدير بالتمويل وعندها تناله بإذن الله


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

جدا


----------



## عبدالله302615 (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن تفيدوني عندي مشكله في جهازي عندما اسوي ايقاف التشغيل لايعيد التشغيل الا الى ان اغلقه من powr ممكن تفيدوني
وشكرا
انتظر ردكم


----------



## عبدالله302615 (25 أغسطس 2010)

مر يوم كامل ولم التقي ردا على المشكله للاسف


----------



## خشمون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

برأيي أن المشكلة اقتصادية بالدرجة الأولى
فالمخترعون العرب كثيرون ، وأكثر مما يتصور أحدنا
لكن معظمهم لا يملكون المعرفة بكيفية تثبيت براءة الاختراع ، أو لا يملكون المال الكافي لنشر اختراعاتهم أو تنفيذها بشكل تجاري ، وهنا تكون الضرورة لوجود جهات أو مؤسسات راعية للاختراعات 
ومما يسر له الأمر أن بعض الدول في عالمنا العربي أوجدت مؤسسات راعية للمخترعين ، كالسعودية مثلا ، وتقوم بمساعدتهم بتسجيل براءات اختراعاتهم ، وتسويقها لدى كبرى الشركات العالمية لتحقيقها كمنتاجات تفيد البشرية .
أما موضوع سرقة الاختراعات فهذا موجود طبعاً ، ولكن ليس في بلداننا فقط ، بل في مختلف البلدان ، حتى المتقدمة منها علمياً أو اقتصادياً ، وطبعاً الفئة المستهدفة بسرقة الاختراعات هم المخترعون الفقراء ، والذين يقعون نتيجة لحاجتهم في براثن هؤلاء المستغلين .
حتى أني علمت أن هناك جهات أكادمية ، تعلم تقنيات الاختراع ، وهذا خبر جيد ومبشر .


----------



## saad-az (4 سبتمبر 2010)

لاخير في أمه تلبس مما لاتنسج وتركب مما لا تصنع 
نعم..................


----------



## مصر النيل (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اللى يينضحك عليه من استاذه اللى بيسرق منه البحث يبقى من اللى مش بيعرفوا يحفظوا حقوقهم والقانون لايحمى المغفلين
الخلاصة :ان انت المسئول عن سرقة بحثك اللى انت بتعطيه للص 
لو حد عمل فيا كده ممكن اقتله بسى زى ما هو ضحك على بطريقة قانونية اقتله بطريقه انفد بيها 
وهنا جرائم كاملة مش جريمة واحدة


----------



## مقبل (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## eng.mai_90 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

..............


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## white hand (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

العيب فينا نحن الشعوب 
قبل التفكير فى الأبداع يجب التفكير فى عدم الأبداع ,عدم الأبداع هو التنظيم ,قل لى ما هو موقفك من النظم اللتى حولك, هل تتبعها بعناية ,هل تقوم من النوم كل يوم فى نفس الميعاد وتنام فى نفس الميعاد , مهما كان هذا الميعاد هل تلتزم بة, هل تذهب الى العمل او الجامعة او الى العمل فى نفس التوقيت من كل يوم,........................................
اغلبنا يقول ان هذة القوانين متخلفة وسيئة ومضيعة للقت ان نلتزم بها
اعزائى الخطوة الأولى للابداع هى التقيد بالقوانين والنظم ثم اكتشاف هذة العيوب ومحاولة تعديلها , فى رائيى المتواضع ان منها تظهر الأختراعات, مثلما يقولون ان الحاجة ام الأختراع
اقول لكم ذلك بسبب اننى كنت طالباً عاديا جدا فى الجامعة , وفى أثناء العمل وجدت بعض المشاكل الخاصة بالصناعة فقمت بعمل حلول لها , وبنفس الطريقة لم يلتفت أحد اليها ,فقلت فى نفسى يجب ان اسجلها كبراءة اختراع , اذا قبلوها اكون فى الطريق الصحيح وإلا فإن من حولى على صواب
بالفعل سجلت برائة الأختراع , اى اننى فى صف المخترعين الأن
المشكلة الثانية ,ان من تكون لة فكرة اختراع يعتقد انها فكرة عبقرية وانها لم تخطر على قلب بشر , ارجو من هذا الشخص كم عدد الأختراعات فى امريكا واوروبا والدول الأخرى
المشكلة الثالثة, ان صاحب الأختراع يعتقد انة فى لحظة تسجيل البراءة سوف تتهافت علية الشركات الدولية حتى تنتفع بهذة البراءة, اقول لة ان هذا يحدث نادراً جدا
فإن كنت فعلا تريد نفعا لقومك ولا تريد غير وجة الله اذهب مباشرة الى مكتب تسجيل براءات الأختراع وسجل البراءة ولا تفكر فيما سوف يحدث بعد ذلك ,حول ان تنفع بها من حولك ,احداً لن يسرقها منك لانها مسجلة بإسمك
رسوم تسجيل براءة محلية فى مصر = 160 جنية مصرى ( اعتقد انها فى متناول الجميع)
رسوم تسجيل براءة دولية (مكتب النمسا) = 901 دولار امريكى
يقوم مكتب القاهرة بإرسال براءات الأختراع الى المنظمة الدولية لبراءات الأختراع , ليس مطلوب منك ان تذهب الى النمسا او ان ترسل الأموال اليهم فقط كل شىء يقوم بة مكتب القاهرة


----------



## السيد شلبي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نود أخي الكريم معرفة أوجه الاستفادة من هذا المشروع


----------



## odwan (11 نوفمبر 2010)

احمد عصام قال:


> لدي اختراع مفيد للبشرية من يرغب في التعرف علية فقط المراسلة


بارك الله فيك وأتمنى لك التوفيق وأن ينفع الله بك ويزيدك بسطة في العلم والجسم


----------

